
Dropshipping Marketplace: YouDroop - simoricu
https://www.youdroop.com
======
reimertz
Man.

Man, Man & Man pointing at random thing, woman looking at thing.

Man.

Old Man.

Their branding tells me I need to be a successful (business)man to use this
service. It amazes me that this is still a problem, how branding like this
will hurt a businesses. I think diversity is key.

